# Krav maga



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Hi guys and girls, just wanted to let people know about krav maga. Been training in it for nearly a month now and i am so pleased i got off my backside and took a class. Has anyone else tried it?


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Guy at work does it, he really rates it too. I'd not heard of it until I met him.


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Never tried it but known about it for years, really should see if there are any courses near me


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Yes tried it years ago. Its a super dangerous art, be careful if you do ever need to use it for real. Its much less about getting fit and pushing yourself, and more about breaking people in two lol. I consider it a true martial art, many don't


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

A friend of mine teaches it, I love it when we go out on the razz we play the game of try to punch him without getting floored, I've not won a round yet!


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2015)

It's something I keep looking at and thinking it would be good to do. A confidence booster if nothing else. It has been a long time since I've done anything MA related (20+yrs ) - I wonder if the old bones could cope


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

stangalang said:


> Yes tried it years ago. Its a super dangerous art, be careful if you do ever need to use it for real. Its much less about getting fit and pushing yourself, and more about breaking people in two lol. I consider it a true martial art, many don't


Ju-Jitsu is like this.

I used to be into Judo when i was younger and we had some Ju-Jitsu masters who would invite people they trusted to come have a play and see how it compared to Judo. The proper, unlimited Ju-jitsu is not a sport, its self defence where anything goes like Krav Maga and, like you say, its about self discipline so that you dont forget yourself and have someones eyes or adams apple out when it is all going wrong and you are panicking.

Thats what bothered me - i am not sure that i want to train to be super adept at inflicting a permanent injury on someone in case i over-react.

When you end up in court, the test is always about what was reasonable force and actions under the circumstances.

When (if) i become a pensioner, i soooo want a sword-stick tho .. :lol:


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

I know what some of you are saying about it being dangerous, ive been training in it for nearly a month now and im really enjoying it. There is a great atmosphere at the club i go to. Its miles apart from taekwondo which i practised for quite some time to a decent standard. We have some guys that are almost pensioners training, quite a few women too. Lots of the training drills have taught me size, age, sex etc dont seem to matter too much. My fitness has come along too so far. I would happily recommend it to my sensible friends. Not the not so sensible ones tho


----------



## pajd (Sep 17, 2014)

No clubs near me but would love to try it. I do Karate at the moment so I'll stick to that


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Any martial art should be respected. Some, admittedly, are more vicious than others. 

I practice my son's ju jitsu moves with him. I'm 6'1" 18 stone and in pretty good shape. He can floor me, properly floor me with some of the moves. It's all about technique, size, age, weight don't matter. 

Btw - my son is 9 lol. 

Cooks


----------



## GleemSpray (Jan 26, 2014)

Cookies said:


> Any martial art should be respected. Some, admittedly, are more vicious than others.
> 
> I practice my son's ju jitsu moves with him. I'm 6'1" 18 stone and in pretty good shape. He can floor me, properly floor me with some of the moves. It's all about technique, size, age, weight don't matter.
> 
> ...


He stands there holding a penknife against the car paint and says "_Down on the ground or the car gets it !_ " :lol::lol:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

gleemspray said:


> he stands there holding a penknife against the car paint and says "_down on the ground or the car gets it !_ "


lmao!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

There was a video doing the rounds a while back that perfectly illustrates the size/age/gender doesn't matter point and Rhonda Rousey was demonstrating some moves with a tv anchor, a guy about half her size again. She got her hip under his centre of gravity and flipped him dead easy.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Have a look at the Roy Elghanayan videos on you tube. He's a krav maga instructor and a bit of a master......

I think I could take him lol.

Cooks


----------

